

Ask HN: What's best for a career path? MBA or Certifications? - Adrenalist

I'm pushing 30 and finished up my B.S. Information Science degree in 2008. I have a stable job as a business systems analyst/developer for a large financial institution.<p>Lately, I have been thinking about the Next Step for my career path and feel compelled to further my education. I've narrowed my options down to two paths:<p>[1] MBA (for IT Professionals) or<p>[2] Oracle Certification Program.<p>I really enjoy database work (programming, tuning, security, etc.) and think Oracle is the strongest RDBMS so the Oracle Certification Program seems an obvious choice, but I'm curious if anyone has had any experience with this or had to make a similar choice.<p>My goal is to obtain the most desirable/employable skill set and to plan for the future. I'm specifically looking for people working in large corporations (500+ employees), since that's what I am most familiar with but any helpful advice would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks HN!!<p>[1] http://www.bryant.edu/wps/wcm/connect/Bryant/Divisions/Academic%20Affairs/Graduate%20School/ITMBA/<p>[2] http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_prod-plq-dad/db_pages.getpage?page_id=50&#38;p_org_id=1001&#38;lang=US#1
======
Adrenalist
Clickable links:

Oracle Certification

[http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_prod-plq-
dad/db_pages.ge...](http://education.oracle.com/pls/web_prod-plq-
dad/db_pages.getpage?page_id=50&p_org_id=1001&lang=US#1)

\-----

MBA for IT Professionals

[http://www.bryant.edu/wps/wcm/connect/Bryant/Divisions/Acade...](http://www.bryant.edu/wps/wcm/connect/Bryant/Divisions/Academic%20Affairs/Graduate%20School/ITMBA/)

